# Can I move a pigeon nest from one side of the balcony to the other?



## primoossood (Feb 7, 2017)

About a week ago a pigeon laid eggs on my balcony.

Some people will come to do fix the air conditioner in my house next week. The problem is that to fix it they will need to go to the balcony and the pigeons laid eggs on a pot which is on the side that the people will be working on. The side which the outside unit is located.

The balcony isn't big; it's narrow. I read that pigeons abandon their nest if it is moved. Is it possible to move the nest without that happening?

I think the workers will scare them either way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they will be working there, you have no choice. They may abandon, but what choice do you have? They may come back also. How long will the men be out on the balcony?


----------



## primoossood (Feb 7, 2017)

Probably for 1-2 hours.

What if the pigeons don't move when I go outside to move the nest? They don't fly away anymore when I go on to the balcony.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably will when you move it. But they may abandon the nest and eggs.
Are you sure they will be in the way of the men working?


----------



## primoossood (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes. Unfortunately they made their nest on a pot that is right next to the cord covers or whatever it's called that connects the ac to the outside unit.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hopefully it should not be a problem. Good Luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, that's really too bad. Maybe if you go out and move it, they may stay with it. If they don't there isn't much you can do about it. I would do it now though, as each day the chicks are growing inside the eggs. If they leave them, they leave them. Seems worse to do it just before they should hatch. Let us know what happens. Once you move them, don't disturb them again. Just leave them to sort it out and give them privacy. Too much bothering will chase them off more.


----------

